# The NPC Items Seem...Lacking



## koopasta (Dec 23, 2018)

As I was doing the fishing tourney amd trying to get the snowmen, I realized that the NPC items that you get in the game seem kinda lacking. I'm not talking about the quality of the items, as I love the snowmen and wish I was playing when they did the look-alike series. However, I noticed that the roster of characters you get could use some improvement. It seems as if Isabelle, K.K., Reese, and occasionally the Nooklings are the only characters that get some representation. What about Cyrus? The Able Sisters? Kicks? Maybe the latter characters aren't very memorable, but Cyrus is personally one of my favorite AC characters and having a Reese snowman with no Cyrus snowman beside it just feels...wrong. what do you guys think?


----------



## Dracule (Dec 23, 2018)

koopasta said:


> As I was doing the fishing tourney amd trying to get the snowmen, I realized that the NPC items that you get in the game seem kinda lacking. I'm not talking about the quality of the items, as I love the snowmen and wish I was playing when they did the look-alike series. However, I noticed that the roster of characters you get could use some improvement. It seems as if Isabelle, K.K., Reese, and occasionally the Nooklings are the only characters that get some representation. What about Cyrus? The Able Sisters? Kicks? Maybe the latter characters aren't very memorable, but Cyrus is personally one of my favorite AC characters and having a Reese snowman with no Cyrus snowman beside it just feels...wrong. what do you guys think?



I LOVE Kicks! I think he has one of the coolest designs in the game and I’m obsessed with shoes in real life, haha. He reminds me of a 1930’s paperboy; it’s a nice vintage aesthetic. I agree with there needing to be a wider representation for the other characters. I am kinda disappointed that Nintendo seems to recycle NPC-styled items in Pocket Camp, but maybe that’ll change someday. Also... I need a Kicks cookie now! Lol.


----------



## petaltail (Dec 23, 2018)

i agree with this! i guess the characters that are represented the most are kind of like the face of the franchise, or in other words, just the most popular, well-known ones.
along with cyrus, able sisters, etc, i would love to see gracie represented too! i think they could do some potentially interesting things with her (i know i would absolutely love a gracie cookie. that would be amazing)


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 23, 2018)

aa the able sisters are probably my favorite ac NPCs! (next to Isabelle)  but i agree, they need to be recognized more


----------



## theravenboys (Dec 23, 2018)

I totally agree! I would love to see the Able Sisters, Kicks, and Cyrus. I've also noticed there are so many NPCs with event items you could craft with leaf tickets for a limited time (Brewster, Pascal, Jingle, Digby, Tom Nook, Celeste, etc.), and there are some like Lottie who have appeared in the game for events, but I never see them as items you can get for things like the fishing tourney or gardening events. I guess maybe that's supposed to encourage you to use the leaf tickets to craft them but having a Jingle snowman would be completely different from the interactive character who is in the balloon. :/


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2018)

I understand why they choose these characters as often as they do (previous commentators covered it), but I would love to see lesser popular characters made available through some sort of "hard tasks" or crafting availability exclusively during the event.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 23, 2018)

They did make amiibos for characters such as Kicks, Celeste, Lottie, etc., so it's obvious that Nintendo still cares about them. But then again, Pocket Camp is just a mobile spin-off game, so it does make sense that Nintendo just wants to use AC's core characters. As much as I'd love to see characters like Cyrus, or even obscure ones like Franklin and Pav? make appearances, it probably isn't likely. I was disappointed when the anniversary event ran through the Harvest Festival. I wanted to see Franklin. Maybe in February/March we'll see my boy Pav? make an appearance.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 23, 2018)

The timing is certainly unfortunate for the anniversary, maybe they'll work it in next year since it won't be as big as a deal (I'd think, anyway). I could see Pav? getting at least a gardening event at some point, if not a whole themed event in itself.


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 24, 2018)

i would have loved a leif snowman


----------

